# Making head gate



## secuono (Apr 9, 2013)

I need to make a sheep head gate, for babydoll sheep.
I don't know how to make the head part, I get the stand section. Also, what size to make for a 2ft sheep??
Anyone have a picture tutorial?


----------



## SheepGirl (Apr 9, 2013)

We had a headgate in one of the pens inside the barn for grafting lambs onto ewes. Don't have a picture tutorial but I have a picture of it.

Basically it was two pieces of wood on the side, one was stationary and was nailed onto the top piece of wood and the other one was bolted. Of course the sheep stayed in there for a day or two rather than just less than an hour but you could probably just use a hook.


----------



## nelson castro (Apr 15, 2013)

Cool gate who have there..


----------

